# Police Officer Raymond Murrell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Raymond Murrell*
Bloomingdale Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Thursday, January 19, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 27

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Raymond Murrell was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to a larceny in progress.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a utility pole at the intersection of Army Trail Road and Cardinal Drive. Emergency crews extricated him from his vehicle and transported him to Adventist GlenOaks Hospital where he passed away a short time later.

It is believed that bad weather contributed to the crash.

Officer Murrell had served with the Bloomingdale Police Department for less than one year and had previously served with the Cook County Department of Corrections.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Frank Giammarese
Bloomingdale Police Department
201 S. Bloomingdale Road
Bloomingdale, IL 60108

Phone: (630) 529-9868


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

DAMMNIT. I visit ODMP almost every day. It does my heart good when I can get by several and the same face greets me. Now, I've actually MISSED TWO! Since yesterday! Yup, Banner damned year.


----------

